# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  hat eating

## seconds away

Should rrobor eat his hat, given the evidence presented in the "Replacing ceiling lights" post http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=76908

----------


## watson

as long as he posts pics

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Umm.  No.  Because he only said he'd take it off.  Not eat it as well.  But then he did say that he'd eat it. Now was that before or after he took it off? Or was that only with a A grade licence holder present? ...no that's not right. Perhaps with a B grade licence holder and a recipe book? But then if you had a A Grade licence holder present they present they could design a prefectly good hat recipe from scratch without the need for a recipe book.  That'd be something for an electrician when you think about it because....they're electricians.....not chefs. 
Can I have my hat cooked with pink wire? And a nice tomato sauce. 
<sigh>

----------


## rrobor

Gentlemen now behave. I clearly indicated Id eat my hat if someone showed a prosecution  for fitting a wall socket or a light fitting etc. I clearly stated that I was not interested in an idiot trying to fiddle the meter to improve the profit from his hydroponic grass growing enterprise. So as no one has suceeded I have added oomph to my Tam o Shanter, please dont have me  increase its size any more, Im not sure if Mr Rodan would aprove.

----------


## seconds away

```
Im not sure if Mr Rodan would aprove.
```

 Given that your avatar is "the thinker" do you perhaps mean Mr Auguste Rodin, not Rodan?

----------


## rrobor

To err is but human, to forgive is devine 
And thinking about it to Wiki is cheating

----------


## watson

Depends what sauce is on the hat   :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Ashore

> Depends what sauce is on the hat

   Noel the way some here mis interperate what you post they may think the source you mention is where the material the hat is made from, is it kangaroo, rabbit, beaver, racoon,  ect , though I suppose they would only interperate it that way if it suited their arguement  :Biggrin:

----------


## watson

Keep this up and you'll end up with a Funny Post of the Week nomination  :Rotfl:

----------


## Ashore

Opps ! guess i'll get another reddie, like the last time I posted what I thought was humerous , wonder if I'll get the childish name calling as well  :Cry:

----------


## elkangorito

> Opps ! guess i'll get another reddie, like the last time I posted what I thought was humerous , wonder if I'll get the childish name calling as well

  Since you are so good at making movies out of commercials, you're forgiven. :Biggrin:

----------


## watson

Poo Poo Sticks to ya Shoe!!!!
Nerdy Nerdy Nerdy. 
Didja really get a reddy??? 
They're banned here.......or they soon will be if I can find the button  :Doh:

----------


## rrobor

Ashore wear it with pride as I do its the pom pom  on my Tam o Shanter. And please  Im not open to suggestions as to where I should stick the next one.

----------


## watson

Oh Muriel(s)  Youse are awful.

----------


## chipps

I love Polls  :Biggrin:  
Never knew it was illegal to reverse a car from driveway  :Doh: , can remember Dad being pulled over for not wearing a shirt & having elbow out the door.

----------


## rrobor

Now I have a serious complaint here, I got castigated (no it doesnt mean that) for voting no in this poll. I must protest, after all its my bloody hat.

----------


## Ashore

You mean like when he said
Originally Posted by *rrobor*   _I will reply to that as it is correct science and I did make a mistake by calling the fan a sealed unit, I obviously meant the motor was not open but sealed in its housing,_  
And the reply was  
The fan motor in range hoods is an open electric motor, the only housing is the motors casing - you can hardly have a motor without one....its hardly sealed - its air cooled you nong!   
So you agree/believe that the motor in fan units in range hoods have air from their fans blowing over their internal windings  :Rolleyes:

----------


## chipps

Suppose a it also depends on what is fuelling the fire. 
Example: Flaming pot of deep fried chips on a gas stove would continue to burn as it bubbles and splashes over, whereas on an electric / convection stove, the fuel would be limited to the deep fry oil. 
Am I correct?? 
Anyways, regardless of the debate, can't beat a fire blanket  :Cool:

----------


## rrobor

No Chips I dont want to extend the arguement, its only that if my arguement, and  I will stress IF, then there is a potential trap and I almost fell into that trap. Only the arguements here made me aware of that. So in that respect I will always  be greatful for starting it and Im happy to let others, now think as they wish as I do of them.

----------


## Terrian

> as long as he posts pics

  bugger that HD video FTW  :Smilie:

----------


## dazzler

> I love Polls  
> Never knew it was illegal to reverse a car from driveway , can remember Dad being pulled over for not wearing a shirt & having elbow out the door.

  I booked a taxi driver for "not wear sports coat at night"  :Tongue:

----------


## chipps

> Elkangorito you never stop do you. Because you sent me a nasty private message and didnt like the reply you have to try to annoy in another way. This started a fun post and I treat it as such so just try to behave yourself.

  Hey troops.... 
If the spirit of this thread has been turned into something nasty and personal, then perhaps its time is over.    :Lock:  B4  :Stretcher:  is needed.

----------


## Terrian

> Hey troops.... 
> If the spirit of this thread has been turned into something nasty and personal, then perhaps its time is over.    B4  is needed.

  awwww, does that mean no HD video of a world class hat eating  :Frown:

----------


## watson

:Toot:  
The topic of this thread is: *Should rrobor eat his hat.*
Please remain on the topic. 
Better that you should be worried about rrobor's dietary considerations, such as: 
How many calories are contained in the said hat?
Will this exceed  rrobor's dietary restrictions?
Is it a High Fibre GI hat?
Is it a sweet hat and is rrobor diabetic? 
See   That's all *ON TOPIC.  The Poll still has a bit to run, and I would like it to run its course. Thank you for your consideration GIRLS  *

----------


## BRADFORD

I will refer to my GLW for hat recipe's (she is in the CWA, they know how to cook anything)
In the mean time may I suggest hat on toast for breakfast. 
If it is a large hat it could be made into many hearty meals.
If rrobor is vegitarian lets hope he has a straw hat.
There are plenty of options here,- hat is a versatile foodstuff.  
Regards Bradford

----------


## rrobor

Bradford  I shall have you know  a Tam O Shanter is made of the finest Haggis. HuH straw indeed.

----------


## watson

Heads Up  The poll will end Sunday August 2nd
at 2000 hrs That's for the ex service personnel For the civilians
8PM and for the Collingwood supporters
Mickey's Big Hand will be on the 12
and his little hand will be on the 8 and it will be dark time 
Get your vote in now

----------


## elkangorito

Can I vote twice? Pretty please?  :Fingerscrossed:  :Please2:

----------


## rrobor

You just dont stop lad do you. didnt you notice your posts were deleted and because of you Noel is calling a halt to what was fun

----------


## elkangorito

> you just dont stop lad do you. Didnt you notice your posts were deleted and because of you noel is calling a halt to what was fun

  g.a.l.

----------


## Ashore

> g.a.l.

   I do believe you are plagiarizing a post of mine  :No:

----------


## Vernonv

> ... didnt you notice your posts were deleted and because of you Noel is calling a halt to what was fun

  You also had posts deleted. Is this a case of the pot calling the kettle black?

----------


## rrobor

Now there has been great speculation on the content of my Tam O Shanter so it behoves me to tell you the facts. // The Tam O Shanter is made from a small Scottish animal genus “Legus Unbalancus”. The common name being “The Haggis”. The skin is tanned and traditionally died in “Wallace woad”. The tail, a red flash, being the top knot. The meat, being rather tough as it eats heather, is minced for the traditional dish. The haggis developed by normal Darwinian methods to have longer legs on one side than the other, and there are right legged and left legged haggis. Now due to the fact they run round hills to escape their enemy the Scottish wild cat. (The cats usually toppled over in the chase). The usual method of finding a mate was due to a crash on the running track. Due to this, a litter of kits contained both right and left types. Man though in his greed, bred “the haggis hound”. This is a dog whose right legs are longer than their left.  Because of this, most right hand haggis were killed and left handers were left running around looking for a mate. Ah if they had but stopped.  Now only small pockets of haggis remain mainly around the Loch Ness area where they are occasionally spotted by tourists. The young frolicking in the sun and playing with Nessy calves. I may be asking for donations later on for the Haggis restoration fund and Im pleased to say that the first promised donation comes from Elkangorito, it’s his beloved bum gun. Sadly its used. As such Ill quickly redirect that to Noel for auction. Please keep your eyes peeled for this one.. Rob

----------


## elkangorito

I think a new poll should be started. It should be titled, "How many hats should rrobor eat. What kind of hats should be on his menu?" :Biggrin:

----------


## rrobor

Well gents time is getting away from you. I said Id eat my hat if someone came up with a sucesful prosecution for a guy changing a wall socket  or a light fitting. I said I was not interested in convictions for trying to fiddle the meter. As such, I do believe its time for me to say Na na na na na Na. Rob.

----------


## watson

There it is ...Poll closed

----------


## watson

So the general consensus was that rrobor should eat his hat.
And having  a limited travel budget, I can only bring you a reasonable facsimile of the actual hat eating.
For those that have to.......enjoy
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4T9BZk_2d4"]YouTube - eating my hat[/ame]

----------

